
Ootside – Weather from a brutally honest Scottish perspective - slurpp
http://ootsi.de
======
Olap84
Braw, check oot taps aff tae

[http://www.taps-aff.co.uk/](http://www.taps-aff.co.uk/)

~~~
arethuza
I think we should have an official "taps aff" holiday when the temperature
goes about 10C for the first time and Scots can start sunbathing, wearing
shorts and flip-flops.

Edit: And, of course, getting horribly sunburned.

~~~
test1235
We were out on Cairngorm on Saturday ... 14 degrees, both hideously sunburnt,
even with sunscreen.

------
abstractbeliefs
Sadly, it's not all too accurate even in Scotland.

Looking outside the window from my office in Fife (just north of the capital,
Edinburgh), it's clear blue skies and hot hot sun. Ootside? "Grey as fuck".

~~~
rcarmo
Are you saying Scots aren't accurate? :)

 _ducks_

------
relix
A long time ago I made the same thing for west-flemish, in case anyone here is
familiar with that specific taste of language:
[http://tweer.be](http://tweer.be)

------
pascalmemories
Lots of crypto-Scots on HN it appears. My test locations gave a more Weegie
focused translation (perhaps it's clever and localizes for the weather
location you enter too).

So, a handy translation guide for those not so familiar with with the local
lingo - [http://www.glasgowvant.com/glaswegian-dictionary-terms-
and-p...](http://www.glasgowvant.com/glaswegian-dictionary-terms-and-phrases/)

------
rcarmo
Hint: Refresh for kicks.

~~~
Shivetya
true, true, for Atlanta I eventually got

"Gingers stay indoors"

------
ZoeZoeBee
Always thought the forecast for Scottish weather was a Boolean value, golfable
or not

------
doc_holliday
I think some of the definitions need to be worked on... what looks like
overcast weather is described as "Dreich".

That's not what dreich is! Dreich would involve lots of clouds, rain, drizzle
and just all round miserableness.

~~~
sailfast
It looks like this is just randomized, and not actually related to the weather
at the time.

~~~
anotheryou
it is related. Look up berlin, it has ok weather right now and it will say
"enjoy it while it lasts" or something.

------
majestik
Not accurate for me in the Bay Area, site said its raining but it's not, and
not even in the forecast according to WeatherBug.

~~~
collyw
If its in Scottish I would be surprised if it said "its raining". We have
almost as many words for it as the Eskimo's have for snow.

------
smackay
Grant MacLennan? Ah kent his faither!

~~~
grantmac
Occchhhhh ayyyyye!

------
beefhash
I might just seriously start to use that for the simple no-nonsense interface
and weather report.

------
6stringmerc
Seems resonable a Scotsman would think bright, sunny 90 degree clear skies
with a light breeze would be "MOSTLY SHIT" so I can only imagine what 100 F
outside might be like. Good fun though. Cannae wait fae T2 ken.

------
treerock
'roostie'? dinna ken fit yer spiken aboot.

~~~
hrnnnnnn
ah'd say "roastin'" masel, like

------
rplnt
Feature suggestion: easily get direct links

------
RonnieFife
I'm fae Fife, never knew there was so many neds on this. Here you, geez yer
fuckin jaiket.

------
jayzalowitz
Seriously, i love the design enough to really want a Fahrenheit version

------
elthran
I enjoyed this - my enjoyment was doubled when I looked at the URL

------
neilh23
Pashin' it doon

------
ddmf
Dundee's no pure misty like, ye bam.

------
takno
Doesn't work for me in Firefox

------
askyourmother
Ah Scotland, where vegetables is a deep fried battered chocolate bar, fruit is
a can of irn bru, good weather is rain and wind, and copper wire was invented
by two scots men fighting over a penny. And a friendly greeting is the
'glesgie kiss'

------
TazeTSchnitzel
“translated into Scottish”?

Perhaps you mean Scottish English, or maybe Scots, but _Scottish_?

~~~
hrnnnnnn
I'm from Scotland, "Scottish" sounds right to my ear in this instance.

"Scots" is a proper dialect, the one used by Burns, and is not widely spoken
any more. "Scottish English", in my experience, is usually only used when
distinguishing colloquial Scottish from Scots, or when discussing the various
British variants of English.

~~~
Spakman
I used to think the same sort of thing regarding the Scots language, but a
while ago I came across this website that disagrees:
[http://www.ayecan.com/faq.html#answer1](http://www.ayecan.com/faq.html#answer1)

~~~
hrnnnnnn
"If you are able to understand the local Scottish dialect of the area where
you were brought up, or the area where you have chosen to live, or both, this
means that you can understand Scots."

The way I understand "Scots" is the dialect Robert Burns writes in, and I have
a really hard time understanding that without a dictionary.

It seems like a useful distinction to me, rather than lumping "Colloquial,
contemporary Scottish English" and "the way Scottish farmers spoke a hundred
years ago" under the same name.

